# Let me know whether a E5200 will beat E6600?



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes guys, i am about to buy a E6600(used) from TE and just want to know whether a E5200 will able to beat E6600?

Even though E5200 has half-of-cache of E6600, some guys told me that it easily beats E6600? How come this possible? Will the use of extra 2MB of cache's shown in games? Please clear me guys. I am going to make the payment by today evening.. Plz lemme know guys...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2009)

E6600: 

FSB: 1066MHz
Cache: 4MB

E5200:

FSB: 800MHz
Cache: 2MB


on stock speed E6600 is faste than E5200. But once you start overclocking, E5200 zips past E6600. E5200 can touch 4GHz mark effortlessly. MOreover, it is 45nm SOI and hence it will faster clock per clock when compared to E6600.

My vote: E5200.

What is the pricing of E5200 and E6600 that you were offered.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 3, 2009)

Clock for clock performance in wolfdales are a better performer than conroe. But if you will not be overclocking, the e6600 will do you well. You are actually comparing 65nm processor with a 45nm processor- 2 different processors with 2 different architecture. So it depends what are you planning to do with the processor in the first place.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> E6600:
> 
> FSB: 1066MHz
> Cache: 4MB
> ...


 
Both for 3.5k...



The Sorcerer said:


> Clock for clock performance in wolfdales are a better performer than conroe. But if you will not be overclocking, the e6600 will do you well. You are actually comparing 65nm processor with a 45nm processor- 2 different processors with 2 different architecture. So it depends what are you planning to do with the processor in the first place.


 
I am pure gamer and Rooky Game Developer...
Will a 2MB of additional cache wont make any difference?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2009)

for same price go for e5200


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 3, 2009)

For same price ?

Hmm... E5200 will OC much better, but on stock it will be faster in ordinary apps (2.5GHz > 2.4GHz) but in gaming I think E6600 @ 2.4GHz will be faster due to 4MB cache. How old is the E6600 and does it still have warranty ? How many years ? Is your source of buying reliable ? If its a friend, go ahead and buy E6600. Otherwise get E5200.

And if you plan to overclock, then again E5200 is better.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 3, 2009)

I am pure gamer and Rooky Game Developer...[/quote]
Dont know much about that- but if you are a game developer- what kind of games are you talking about? Or are you into that Maya/3d max thing.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 3, 2009)

E5200 will OC much better, and also won't cause much problem to RAM, even if u have value ram, u'll be able to OC at least to 3.6GHz, and also Power Consumption and all will be better(lower).

Best is that if u run at resolutions abobe 1280x1024, the extra cache won't make any much of a difference.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 3, 2009)

When you are saying game developer, mind being more specific? Is it something like rendering or one of those flash games thing?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 4, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Yes guys, i am about to buy a E6600(used) from TE and just want to know whether a E5200 will able to beat E6600?


It is not a fair comparison.



rajkumar_pb said:


> Even though E5200 has half-of-cache of E6600, some guys told me that it easily beats E6600? How come this possible?


That will be only in pure clock frequency. Also considering the fact that it operates at a higher bus speed. Thus, this comparison is not correct.



rajkumar_pb said:


> Will the use of extra 2MB of cache's shown in games?


Definitely, yes.



desiibond said:


> MOreover, it is 45nm SOI and hence it will faster clock per clock when compared to E6600.


Faster clock per what..???



The Sorcerer said:


> You are actually comparing 65nm processor with a 45nm processor..





The Sorcerer said:


> ..- 2 different processors with 2 different architecture.


Nope, both are based on the same architecture but its only some extra frills (like bus speed, cache etc.) thats different.



rajkumar_pb said:


> I am pure gamer and Rooky Game Developer...


I'd strongly suggest you AGAINST any of these processor and would rather suggest a C2Q (if you haf the budget) or at least one of the C2D E8000 series processor released recently.



comp@ddict said:


> E5200 will OC much better....
> ....and also Power Consumption and all will be better(lower).


Correct!



comp@ddict said:


> Best is that if u run at resolutions abobe 1280x1024, the extra cache won't make any much of a difference.


Err.. I disagree. At high resolutions a 'strong' CPU and a similarly powered GPU (with their respective RAMs) make a LOT LOT LOT of difference.


----------



## Crossfire (Apr 4, 2009)

I know you can hit the 4GHz barrier with e5200 easily with a good motherboard..it is a good VFM solution...


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

> At high resolutions a 'strong' CPU and a similarly powered GPU (with their respective RAMs) make a LOT LOT LOT of difference.


U shud check some reviews.

At 1280x1024, say with a GTX295 and 4GB/6GB memory, if you compare Phenom II 940 and Core i7 i940, the i7 940 wins.

But at 1680x1050, the gap is of 1-2 fps, and at 1920x1080, there's practically no difference.

Some games do matter(CRYSIS) but rest is that, at higher reso, it's the GPU which comes under the scanner.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry for such late replies guys... TD is damn slow to work with....


MetalheadGautham said:


> For same price ?
> 
> Hmm... E5200 will OC much better, but on stock it will be faster in ordinary apps (2.5GHz > 2.4GHz) but in gaming I think E6600 @ 2.4GHz will be faster due to 4MB cache. How old is the E6600 and does it still have warranty ? How many years ? Is your source of buying reliable ? If its a friend, go ahead and buy E6600. Otherwise get E5200.
> 
> And if you plan to overclock, then again E5200 is better.



Ofcourse a friend of mine.... I paid him yesterday and will take the processor by tomorrow or by monday... so i hope the debate have to come to an end....



The Sorcerer said:


> When you are saying game developer, mind being more specific? Is it something like rendering or one of those flash games thing?



I use blender 3d,anima8or and DirectX SDK along with XNA Game Studio 3.0.. Coding in both C++ and C# too...



infra_red_dude said:


> It is not a fair comparison.
> 
> 
> That will be only in pure clock frequency. Also considering the fact that it operates at a higher bus speed. Thus, this comparison is not correct.
> ...



I hope no one will explain more than you do..



Crossfire said:


> I know you can hit the 4GHz barrier with e5200 easily with a good motherboard..it is a good VFM solution...



But i have Artic Silver 5 and CM Vortex CPU Cooler..So i think i'll push it to 3.5GHz w/o any stability issues...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 4, 2009)

itll be the mobo that ll heatup in case such OCs.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 5, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> U shud check some reviews.
> 
> At 1280x1024, say with a GTX295 and 4GB/6GB memory, if you compare Phenom II 940 and Core i7 i940, the i7 940 wins.
> 
> ...


Quite a few games employ the PhysX implemented through CUDA (and other physics processing techniques). For non-nVidia cards all this processing has to be done by the CPU and not the GPU. I still say that both the CPU subsystem and the GPU matter a lot. The memory sub-system is a bottleneck in most of the cases.


----------



## acewin (Apr 5, 2009)

anyhow if not OCed and little overhead of more heat which wont be as much noticeable, e6600 is better than e5200


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> Quite a few games employ the PhysX implemented through CUDA (and other physics processing techniques).


Not many, not few too.

Name one. All are tech demo, yet to come, blah blah.

In UT3, with PhysX, hail begins to occur, which causes distraction plus bullet sways in the wrong way.
In Mirror's Edge, PhysX actually makes the game go nuts some place, try it.

Elsewhere, there are 100 games which go with ATi's Havok(Physics) and 100 more are coming. That's some figure indeed.


In short, PhysX is non-existent now, and will be for a long time from now.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 5, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> In short, PhysX is non-existent now...


I agree with that...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 5, 2009)

> In UT3, with PhysX, hail begins to occur, which causes distraction plus bullet sways in the wrong way.
> In Mirror's Edge, PhysX actually makes the game go nuts some place, try it.
> 
> Elsewhere, there are 100 games which go with ATi's Havok(Physics) and 100 more are coming. That's some figure indeed.


100 games which use ATi Havok's hardware implementation ?? Name one plz  ..

Anyway, PhysX is here to stay .. OpenCL is here to stay . .. and incase u didn't know, Havok is being implemented via OpenCL ..

Also, most games hardly take a perf. hit with PhysX enabled .. so its basically a free feature u get to use with most nvidia mid-range and high end cards ,,.. Havok has yet to be seen in some actuall implementation (driven by an ATi card i.e.) ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> 100 games which use ATi Havok's hardware implementation ?? Name one plz  ..


You asked one, you get one.
-Fallout 3

No wonder a 160 Shader(800SPs) HD4870 beats the 216 Shader GTX260 in this game.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

@rajkumar_pb

can u plz post ur super pi score with E6600??...I will set my E5200 to the FSB and clock of E6600 and will do the super pi score....just curious hw much difference dat 2MB extra cache is gonna help u 

btw hw long u hav to wait for ur Arctic Silver from KMD??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2009)

@j1n M@tt

 D/l Super PI now... Will fix the proccy by today night and post the scores by tomorrow or day after tomorrow.... Wanna see how ur proccy performs with E6600... 

BTW I'll got my Artic Silver by today evening....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 6, 2009)

hmm...lets c hw the story is going to be   btw post the Super Pi score for 1M digits calculation, or for 19 iterations.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2009)

^^

Dude, got some problem with the system and i need a way to fix that.So it took some time to post the SuperPI score...Until then just wait...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 7, 2009)

wat hapned dude?? newly purchased stuffs are faulty??!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2009)

The problem is fixed... Now here is the Super PI result for you j1n Matt..

Unable to upload thumbnail here..Dunno whats wrong with this forum..
Here is the link for you
for 1M

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/2053/superpi1m.jpg

2M

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/5869/superpi2m.jpg

Cache Banchmark

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/8202/cachebenchmark.jpg

CPU-Details using Everest CPUID

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/5647/cpuzeverest.jpg

Post ur results too man....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> You asked one, you get one.
> -Fallout 3
> 
> No wonder a 160 Shader(800SPs) HD4870 beats the 216 Shader GTX260 in this game.



Ahh dude .. u better do some diggin before postin stuff which is seriously not true .. 

FallOut 3 = modified Oblivion engine = Gamebryo , which basically uses the Speedtree and Havok physics engine, not the "still under development" GPU accelerated Havok .. lol .. Havok is used in many games, but unlike the current PhysX, its not driven by GPU. Games are yet to implement any GPU based Havok ..

And btw, the Gamebryo engine always preferred ATi cards for some reason, even in the days of Oblivion, X1950XTX wud have a serious advantage over 7900GTX's .. I'd say the engine likes the multi threaded scalability of the shaders used in the Radeon cards ...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> The problem is fixed... Now here is the Super PI result for you j1n Matt..
> 
> Unable to upload thumbnail here..Dunno whats wrong with this forum..
> Here is the link for you
> ...



Oc' that E6600 dude .. u're really missing out on some perf. As a reference, my E6600 runs at 3.20 GHz and the results are :

**www.techenclave.com/vbpgimage.php?do=full&p=6589*

Super PI 1M : 16.582s


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2009)

^^
Will OC it once i get a new Aftermarket cooler. I'd prefer to go for ThermalRight Ultra 120... BTW How it performs dude?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 9, 2009)

hey man...here is my score with E5200 downclocked to 2.4GHz and FSB 1066MHz....values r set same as E6600: 266.7 x9 , fsb : 266x4  

btw...as u said imageshack thumbnail is not working here in TDF, so here are my Mediafire links:

Super Pi for 1M digits :
*www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=mymtyczzmlx&thumb=5

Super Pi for 2M digits :
*www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=9ytd8mynuzj&thumb=5

CPU-Z :
*www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=nmh6ykctpzx&thumb=5


I found dat below the actual 2.5GHz, my E5200 is unstable due to over voltage if I turn off EIST and C1E...so here I hav turned on C1E and some how managed to switch off EIST, but hav to reduce the DRAM to 667MHz 

btw E5200 beats E6600 in 2M score and are same in 1M score  ....and y is dat ur Super Pi not showing nanoseconds...ur results r in rounded form, no decimals r shown!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2009)

Now thats looking weird.. How come it'll beat 2M whereas same in 1M.... Damn, i just dont get the point.. Will someone please explain me the fact..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Well thats a bit confusing... While it manages to equal with E5200 in 1M, but why it beaten up in 2M?

Will someone explain the fact?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 9, 2009)

as I said E5200 is not stable below 2.5Ghz...may be it will be affecting its performance, sometimes it may hav beaten E6600 even in 1M....and as I hav kept C1E On, if v watch the cpu-z we can see it's fluctuating in clock frequency b/w 266MHz and 267Mhz


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ 
But thats not the answer for thw question i asked in my prev post....!!!
So what does tha extra 1MB of cache is for? I am totally confused of this...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 9, 2009)

I was wondering the same, E6600 hav 1MB extra and no performance boost.

btw if u not sure with my scores...I will post the screenshots with CPU-Z showing the settings of E6600.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2009)

This doesnt mean i doubt in your scores.. I was juz wondering where does the extra 1MB gone.... Phuc! Leave it... I juz want to know what GPU you have?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 10, 2009)

presently I don't hav a GPU...planning to buy a HD4670 soon. now am using my old asus N6200TC as a spare card till I get my new ATI


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

> presently I don't hav a GPU...planning to buy a HD4670 soon. now am using my old asus N6200TC as a spare card till I get my new ATI


HD4670 Palit SUPER 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.6k
(according to primeagbg, it's 4.3k, but let's not be too optimistic)

For a GPU, 9600GT is the bare minimum to enjoy gaming.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 10, 2009)

I was planning to get 9600GT, but I hav to get a higher PSU too along with it. btw HD4670 beats 9600GT by a gud margin in most recent games...and for a change, let it be ATI this time, every time nVidia...wats the fun??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2009)

^^
What?? HD4670 beat 9600GT.. Dude, can u gimme some links to prove it?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2009)

9600gt is better than 4670 but 4670 doesnt need any additional pcie connector so I don't see why its compared- most probably 4670 have a serious competition in its league yet. ati 4670 which uses power from the pcie slot is compared with 9600gt which uses power from the slot AND from the 6 pin pcie. Correct comparison should be 9500gt and the ati 4670 since they are both suited for systems which have pretty low amps on +12v rail. But if compared that way, ati 4670 is much better than 9500gt. So technically ati 4670 is a 1up option for people with lower amps on +12v rail but want better performance than 9500gt. 
But at the end of the day it all boils down to the actual cost in India, since we dont exactly share the same pricing "privilages" compared to other countries despite the fact in this day of age the sales volume for pc and its components has increased a lot.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2009)

^^ Ejjactly..
BTW Sorcerer.. Finally the E5200 beaten the E6600 in SuperPI 2M and even equalled in 1M.. How come this possible?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 10, 2009)

In most of the reviews I hav read, HD4670 and 9600GT r in a toss up situation, in some reviews for some games HD4670 tops...where as 9600GT tops in some other games. 

And guys don't even thing about comparing HD4670 with 9500GT. 9500GT 512MB DRR3 barely beats old 8600GT with 256MB DDR3.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2009)

^^ Please post some links for the reviews you read. BTW A 9500GT is just 3.2k where a 4670 is 4.6k... So u wont compare it with 9500GT too, but still 9500GT shines for the price and 9600GT, will be minimum 5.5k(from XpertVision) and u wont compare that too... So there is no point in arguing that 9500GT is not even closer to 4670..Coz they cost much less than 4670..


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 10, 2009)

^Nope, not much price difference b/w the two ,palit 9500gt with ddr3 cost 3.4k and palit hd4670 cost 4.25k 
for 850 Rs difference u get almost double the performance.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 10, 2009)

^^+1...4670 hav almost the double performance of 9500GT.

@rajkumar

am not getting extact links where I read those reviews. I read in Tom's hardware and AnandTech forums....now there are 100s of reviews abt them there, can't find which all I hav read  . so plz do check there if u want..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2009)

@zyberboy

850 does matter, atleast in India.Isn't it?

@j1nMatt

Googled it but find no useful links...Just leaving that aside.. BTW Are u using Vista 32-bit or 64-bit?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 10, 2009)

^^am using Vista 32-bit

btw 850 does matter in India situations, and HD4670 for 4.6k gives almost the same performance of 9600GT which is abt 5.5k, i.e. almost 1k difference + u hav to get a 500W PSU too.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2009)

^^ Tired of arguing... OK..If u feel 4670 is good, then go get it. I prefer NVIDIA anyday, as i am a Game Programmer, and interesting with the PhysX and CUDA technology. No reasons other than this. I ain't a fanboi. OK dude. Will post the CPU Vantage test within this week....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 10, 2009)

^^am not a fanboy either...my dream is to put two 9600GT in sli than getting a HD4850 

ya I will too try to post the CPU vantage this week.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2009)

^^
Wait and see what the CPU Vantage can do with that piece of crap... 

BTW A 9600GT in SLI can equals the performance with GTX260..(I think comp@ddict told it somewhere in the forum)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Ejjactly..
> BTW Sorcerer.. Finally the E5200 beaten the E6600 in SuperPI 2M and even equalled in 1M.. How come this possible?


Actually the best mode to run superpi is the 32M. 1m and 2m dont give a good idea.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 10, 2009)

^^1M is the standard among overclockers


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well 1M doesn't tell much if you think about it- barely it puts any stress and that too for a short period of time. Makes sense for older obsolete processors, but not the new ones since they are pretty fast. Super PI 32M runs longer, requires more memory and system resources, and tests the CPU, memory, system and their stability more than that offered by SuperPI 1M which completes in a much shorter period of time. If you see international tech forums, they do have 1M and 32 M runs, but 32M runs is where it counts the most as it tests the real potential of a processor's speed- against 1M. 32M is considered standard by OCers since 1M doesnt show much of memory tweak's potential as well.
If people who are testing e5200 and e6600, please provide screenshots like this:
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/14307/sp1m.jpg
This way we will know which chipset and the type of memory is used.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice OC man, 4.2GHz, Stock COoler???

@ 9600GT discussion - All you need is a 460W CM PSU with 1x6pin power connector. FYI, the 65nm 9699GT had a TDP of 90W, the 55nm one has less than 80W, but more than 75W that's y the 6pin connector. So you can buy a POV Black 400W PSU with 1x6pin power connector for Rs. 2,100 and be happy with the 9600GT, which OCes to the following parameters with ease:-
Core - 810MHz 
Memory - 1050MHz
Shader - 2200MHz

At that speed, the difference between a HD4670 and a 9600GT widens beyond just 50% performance.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 11, 2009)

here are the screenshots as said by The Sorcerer with E5200 set to 2.4GHz with FSB 1066MHz :

Super Pi 1M score:
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/2053/superpi1m.th.jpg

Super Pi 2M score:
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/5869/superpi2m.th.jpg


@The Sorcerer

what mobo, RAM and cooler do u use?? btw nice O.C man...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 11, 2009)

Those are not my OCs but somebody else. Just bringing the picture to show as an example. My system is with e7200 which I managed to clock till 3.8 ghz but didnt OC anything other than processor since I didnt feel the need for it......yet.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 11, 2009)

wat mobo do u use with E7200??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 11, 2009)

p5q deluxe. Got it as a replacement since my a8n sli deluxe died rather unexpectedly since bios chip had some issues.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 11, 2009)

^^you r damn lucky man!!! I think P5Q Deluxe costs around 12-13k!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah but this board is pretty strange though only with newer bios i got it working without a fuss. Given a chance I would have taken a biostar i45 or gigabyte's UD3P but since they were all p45 chipset, doesnt make selling one board and getting another board with same chipset- and I wasnt interested for x48 at all.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 11, 2009)

but P5Q Deluxe is a gem of mobo for overclockers....better than biostar i45 and Gigabyte P45


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 11, 2009)

^^
Yup, P5Q is rock solid mobo and better than any other mobo when comes to features and OCability...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 11, 2009)

The reality is different actually. Biostar i45 can go 650 FSB and beyond. This is the cpu-z validation of a guy who has done a initial OC on this board which turned out to be 24/7 stable overclock:*valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/434920.png
*valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=434920
=
UD3P is a fantastic board. But the cost of it (in India) makes you think otherwise. Th northbridge heatsink is large and difficult to put some types of heatsinks, but I wouldnt managed that somehow. 
Frankly speaking asus p5q series is supposed to be 1-1.5k cheaper even if one considers "exotic" pricing system over here.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 11, 2009)

Well thats completey different story..If the guy has a P5Q Mobo, then too he OC it like above... 
No more argument. Each and every board has its own added advantage.period.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ [sarcasm]yeah that's a pretty good way of proving a point when it comes to PC tech.[/sarcasm]
My point is p5q is not worth the premium if a cheaper (read: value for money) board does better. However if one is a fanboi- no point in proving a statement. Fanbois will always be loyal to a particular brand which doesnt make sense to me at all. I didnt say asus is bad now did I? All I said is bios is strange.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats it . You got it.
BTW My first ASUS board is P5N-MX and i got P5K-PL CM for my bro, and P5B-Deluxe WiFi for my friend. I even think abt other brands but when i get into the shop, i automatically start enquire abut ASUS boards and satisfy with them.
My old mobo is Mercury... Its just a piece of sh1t...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 11, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Thats it . You got it.


Errr...no. That is why the sarcasm . Anyways doesnt matter as long as they work.
I never used mercury ones though I heard some issues with it here and there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ Whatever it is.
And about Mercury, you heard it right. It oftens ships with issues.. esp with their RAM's and Mobos...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 13, 2009)

@ rajkumar_pb

post ur O.C'd scores man....lets wat ur CM Vortex and Arctic Silver5 can do??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 14, 2009)

^^
Dude, as i said earlier i haven't applied the AS5 evenly and so the temps seems too high. Its around 50C at idle and 75C at load. I gave the CM Vortex to my friend to get it repaired and will get it soon. After that only i'll be able to post results.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 14, 2009)

I surpassed the 3.5G barrier  did some tweaking with GTLREF voltage


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ 
Dude i think you forgot this..Attachment feature is like heroines of Bollywood movie..They looks more attractive but they never acts(works here)....So please upload the img in MediaFire and give us the link..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 14, 2009)

forget dat...now am running at 3.75Ghz. on the next boot I will try increasing the SB voltage. already I hav increased the the NB voltage to 1.4   hope I can post the next pic with 3.8G or above!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 14, 2009)

here is the O.C result with Super Pi and CPU-Z at 3.75GHz :
*img220.imageshack.us/img220/8773/375ghz.th.jpg

*img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=375ghz.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ Awesome OC with a Stock Cooler..Dude i OCed my proccy to 3GHz and guess what, the temp at idle is around 60C and at load 84C..... Culprit Thermal Paste.. So just settle with Stock speed...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 14, 2009)

Core temp is only 47 for me at 3.75GHz!!!...now only the mobo is wat limiting me  from higher clocks  hope I can get a new mobo soon


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 14, 2009)

to ensure stability u shud run a CPU torture test for 1~2 hrs and confirm the temps within safe limits.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 14, 2009)

the HWMonitor, Core Temp and Real Temp results r normal as shown below :
*img123.imageshack.us/img123/4914/375ghztempvolt.th.jpg

the voltage mods r within the safe levels.


Will run Prime95 with max CPU torture tests as soon as when I get enuf time to see whether this is 24/7 stable.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 14, 2009)

gigabyte G31M S2L mobo owners, can u guys plz post whether this mobo hav memory dividers and vCore voltage adjustments??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ Even with older mobo like mine(ASUS P5N-MX) there are settings to adjust the VCore voltage and Memory dividers.. Doesn't it there with P5KPL-CM?


----------



## GigaHeartz (Apr 15, 2009)

e5200 will beat e6600 in power consumption.. 45nm <  65nm


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

In P5KPL-CM vCore can be only set by auto mode. But hav other adjustment features like memory dual voltage, VTT_CPU core or GTLRef, NB 1.25 over voltage, SB 1.5 over voltage etc. are present. Memory dividers, latency and CPU FSB ratio settings r too available. 

If vCore adjustment was manual, the P5KPL-CM would hav been the best vfm mobo IMO.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ Ejjactly...
What is the stable Frequency for ur proccy,as of now?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

as far as I hav tested 3.63GHz is 24/7 stable. At present I'm trying to get past 3.75G, but it seems impossible without vCore adjustment and aftermarket cooler


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

Then what,get yourself a Aftermarket cooler like CM Hyper 212 and start OC it like a hell?
Well, I just OCed my proccy to see the temp and stability and guess what, i OCed it to 3GHz and its stable.....But the temp seems too high..say 60C in idle and 82C at load.. Then i revert it back to stock to keep it lil cooler....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 16, 2009)

Dude, be satisfied with 3.75GHz. That itself is too good for an Rs. 6000 mobo+CPU combo


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

Agreed....

But he seems to be very interesting towards 4GHz mark..... Which is only possible with an Aftermarket Cooler....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ya am satisfied 
@rajkumar
I'm now trying to get a new mobo first before getting a cooler. y is dat ur proccy is so hot?? didn't u removed the earlier thermal compound and applied new??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^Nope... I am waiting again for my Artic Silver 5 (from a friend of mine) and then apply it.. Until then no OCing and dude, how about ThermalRight Ultra 120 Extreme..Was it good to fit with my Mobo?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

wow!! u planning to get Thermalright Ultra 120?!! its a monster dude...Thermalright TRUE is my dream cooler 

ya, its possible to install on every LGA775 socket. But dunno anything abt their bracket installation and all


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

BTW Ultra 120 Extreme is around 3k,(but i get it for free of cost..)
And whats the price of TRUE dude...If its closer to 3.5k, then i ask my friend to get that for me..

And since they both look bulky, i doubt whether they fit properly in my Mobo or not and also, i am not experienced with this bracket installations..Thats a big worry for me..But anyhow will manage with that....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

Ultra 120 Extreme and Ultra 120 True Copper hav same design I think...but don't know the price difference. Try to watch some tutorials from some website hw to install the bracket and ultra 120. btw u r lucky to hav a frnd who brings all these stuffs for free !!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

Not all..But a few like AS5 and this Ultra 120 Extreme.. And the sad news is,he'll return to india after two months so no way i can get anything from him after two months. So that i utilize the offer to the fullest.....Until he say Its enuff...


----------

